# Homemade bow rack



## Natural Flight (Aug 16, 2010)

that thing is nice, you gotta go with the matthews background, even though i would suggest throwing the bows away and switching to bowtech. Haha, just kiddin, but that is really impressive work


----------



## Macri (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## 3DArcherMark (Mar 27, 2008)

*tt*

Very nice work !! Excellent !!


----------



## 3DArcherMark (Mar 27, 2008)

*tt*

Very nice work !! Excellent !!


----------



## 3DArcherMark (Mar 27, 2008)

*tt*

Very nice work !! Excellent !!


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

I like it and if you can pull off the mathews signature logo with a router I say hell yea.

How do you get the arrows in and out? Does the top hinge?


----------



## jeffj262 (Nov 9, 2009)

that is very sharp. are you going to build a jig to do the logo, or freehand it?


----------



## mystic1219 (Jan 4, 2008)

The arrows slide right in and out. I made it tall enough the top piece doesnt get in the way. Not sure yet on the logo but Im not good enough to freehand it. Maybe print and transfer something on there as a guide...


----------



## mountaindewdude (Apr 27, 2009)

Outstanding!!! Nice work!!! I like the routered edges and the shade of the stain is very nice.

Well Done!!!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## mystic1219 (Jan 4, 2008)

I've had a few people ask for measurements so here you go. Be sure to measure YOUR bow to decide how wide you want to make it. 23" (center of peg to center of peg) worked for a Reezen and Passion but others will probably be different. Same for how high to mount the pegs.








The fold down drawer is a 1"x6". I think all the rest of the measurements are on there.


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

great job. I am really impressed. That sure is some quality work right there


----------



## mystic1219 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm considering building a few more of these for friends and family, and possibly selling one or two. What do you think they would be worth? I searched on google and found a few basic ones for $75-$100 but honestly I think mine looks better. Honestly they are VERY sturdy and I take my time to try to build them right. Do you think I could get $125 or so for them. Should I ask more or less than that?


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

I think shipping would kill any kind of deal. Just my .02. Considering time to build from scratch though 100 to 125 seems reasonable to me!


----------



## mystic1219 (Jan 4, 2008)

I figured that on shipping, I would probably just try to sell a few locally.


----------



## jhunter13 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice.......


----------



## S.Alder (Aug 4, 2012)

Great Job!


----------



## knighttobishop4 (Apr 10, 2014)

Excellent stuff!


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

looks good !


----------



## Dave Schmeltz (May 5, 2014)

OMG...that is beautiful bro!!!....How much?? :wink:


$125?....I'll take one.....I need it to hold three bows


----------



## huntingful (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great man!


----------



## dlh30m (Nov 12, 2013)

that post was 4 yrs ago.


----------



## Dave Schmeltz (May 5, 2014)

Lmao...guess I should read that part next time


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

nice job


----------

